# Please help this kitten!



## jowens (Sep 28, 2011)

Just moved to Queretaro a few weeks ago. The other day I rescued 2 small kittens that were lost and freaked out. Can't keep them in at night, so I made a bed in our courtyard. The little girl kitten was killed by an animal last night, to my utter sorrow. Does anyone know someone that would love an adorable (and grieving) little male before the landlord catches me? Please help!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't know about Queretaro but there are two humane societies in San Miguel. At 45 min a problem without a car. We use the SPA but both very good.


----------



## jowens (Sep 28, 2011)

*Thanks so much!*

I would be willing to try it. Thanks so much for giving me an option. Good luck to you 
Janna


----------

